# I shouldn't be stressing over ears



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I mean c'mon! I deal with Megaesophagus, IBD, Hip Dysplasia and poor temperaments in my rescue dogs!! What's a floppy ear?!









Even with that said, I am ultra paranoid they are not going to stand.

Jaeger is 10.5 weeks old. Here were his ears at 8 weeks. They were flat as pancakes.










Here we had a bit of lift off from the left one. 9 weeks old here.










And then for 3 whole days one stood!!!










Now he's back to looking like this.


















Ugggh! The agony!! Please tell me there is hope!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Calm down and BREATHE!!! He (and his ears) will be FINE.


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Well if you are panicing at 10.5weeks, I should REALLY be panicing Dakota will be 12 weeks tomorrow and still nothing!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

They do that... go up, go down.. especially when they're teething.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

yep, i'm panicing too!!Right ear went up for about 5 days, then down, left ear up for about 4 days, down...this morning both actually went up fro about 20 seconds!! Dresden was 3 months on the 15th.....nothing consistant....


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Aww, he was so cute with one up and one down. Love that stage! They'll go up. Give him lots of stuff to chew on. A good nosh builds up the forehead muscles which in turn hold up the ears.


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Don't worry at least until they're 5-6 mos old.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Don't worry, Nikon's were all over the place until he was 4 months. I'm pretty sure they were down at 10 weeks (or up and then went down again shortly thereafter).


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

At the time I chose which pup I wanted, Djibouti was the only pup whose ears were down. The other pups were fully standing & his were completely down. It gave me a moments pause, but he was just too irresistible in every other way. I took a deep breath, reminded myself his would most likely come up & that if they didn't, he was still the pup that 'spoke' to me. His ears did all the crazy up down every which way stuff & by 4mos were solidly up. I'll bet Jaeger's will come up, too. He's one handsome guy, btw.


----------



## blondee127 (Jun 5, 2008)

don't stress! I did the same darn thing and for no reason at all. Barons one ear finally went up at just under 5 months. I was driving my husband (and everyone else) nuts worrying about his ear.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Well isn't she just adorable!









Tetley's ears were down at 10 weeks. They started the up/down routine at around 12 weeks and I think they have both been up for maybe 2 days in a row since - teepee style though. I am not stressedl besides, I love her ears floppy! I will be happy with them up/down as long as she is happy and healthy. I have enough to stress about!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Oh my, Milla is six months old. Sometimes one is up and the other is over the head. Sometimes the one that is sometimes up is over the head and the other is over the other way. 

On saturday, I told her she has one more week before I glue....

This morning she was running with both up. This afternoon we are at half mast again. 

Oh the agony!!!! 

I still think they will go up. 

Babsy had just the tip flopped over at six months. They are fine now. 

Leroy looked all crunched up until about ten months old and then they just went up. 

It is a whole lot easier to tell Ninja and Milla apart with that challenged ear set. 

Errrgh!!!


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

I might not have a whole lot of room to talk, but Sam is 10.25 weeks old (that's right, we're doing decimals).

I thought she cracked her head under the coffee table and one of her ears was jacked.

Then I read about the "breed standards" and I said








.

If my dog has a flippy left ear, will this mean that I will love her any less?

Or will she love me any less?

Sooooo much information on "the standards".

Am I that vain that some floppy ears will warrant me from not being the best friend to my critter?

My answer is simple, others may not be. What will be will be. A dog's love is unconditional.

Super cool lookin' dog!!!


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Well I'm over my panic but still concerned. For two whole days he looked like this.......










Now at 16 weeks he is totally looking like this again........










*sigh*


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

yeah our 4.5 month old had his up for over a week, and on wednesday the right one went back down...so frustrating!! and it's still down...


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: dresdenyeah our 4.5 month old had his up for over a week, and on wednesday the right one went back down...so frustrating!! and it's still down...


Well I only had the joy of seeing them up for like 2 days! LOL!


----------

